

Ask HN: Rate my small budgeting web app - unignorant

I put http://ldv.heroku.com together to solve a personal problem, managing the money I've set aside for various purposes.<p>Any feedback is useful. Note that it's still a bit unpolished (built it in only a day or so). Is this app to small (feature-lacking) in your opinion? Is it useful to anyone besides myself?
======
acabal
I have no idea what this does on first glance. The contrast between the font
color and background is too low, so it's hard to read, and your screenshots
are highly compressed so I can't read them either. If I was a random customer
I'd click back before even bothering with the screencast.

Also, the name lowlydisparateventures doesn't really inspire confidence. Is
that the name of the budgeting app or a different company?

Bottom line, you need to describe what this thing does in one easy-to-read
sentence before expecting me to bother sitting through a 2-minute video.

~~~
omrani
It's hard to read

Also I don't want to have to sign up to get some benefit out of it.

Maybe have an open access version that doesn't save state and has a budge
limit like $20, just so people can quickly get a feel for what it does. That
could be complemented by the video

Doing > viewing

------
unignorant
Clickable link:

<http://ldv.heroku.com>

~~~
rajeshamara
Change the colors and theme of your website. It is very difficult to
concentrate with those color themes. Black based is good only for some of web
applications. But typically when you use black background you should make fore
colors more readable. As soon as I went to your web app, i immediately felt
uncomfortable. just my 2c

